# Belated updates on Hobbes & Neely



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Wow! Impressive! You have been very, very busy! Congratulations on all your titles! Glad the surgery went well!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sorry Neely is having to scale back, but congratulations on your success with Hobbes!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Wow! Impressive! You have been very, very busy! Congratulations on all your titles! Glad the surgery went well!


Thanks! I feel VERY lucky to have him.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you all! Thanks for representing the poodle breed so well!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

cowpony said:


> I'm sorry Neely is having to scale back, but congratulations on your success with Hobbes!


Neely is not just lounging on the couch. He and Hobbes race to bring back scented utility articles. He's still happy and bouncy. ♥🐩🐾


----------

